# Apologies for Problems with NIKON IMAGE SPACE



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

Just saw this when I went to sign in my Nikon Image Space account

http://info.nikonimagespace.com/trouble_info/00027/?lang=en_US

Thank you for using “NIKON IMAGE SPACE”.

It has come to our attention that new accounts for 43 users created between 12:10 pm, Thursday, June 6, and 10:00 pm, Tuesday, June 11, 2013 (all dates/times in Japan Standard Time) can be accessed by another 43 users, and vice versa. This means that accounts for a total of 86 users can each be accessed by two users—the actual account holder and one other user. Random account access by various users is not possible. This is the result of a problem with the “NIKON IMAGE SPACE” system.

After examining the system, we found evidence that the images and membership information (name, nickname, e-mail address, telephone number) of 32 of those users had been accessed in some way without the user's knowledge.

Immediately after this problem was detected, we identified the cause, implemented measures to prevent recurrence, and confirmed that it had not occurred with more than the 32 users identified.

However, to prevent the situation from becoming any worse, all of the original 86 users, including the 32 indicated above, affected by these problems remain unable to log-in to their accounts.

In addition to this announcement, we have e-mailed affected users individually with a report of the problems and our sincerest apologies. We will continue to assist affected users in good faith.

*Worldwide distribution of 32 affected users
8 in Japan, 11 in the U.S., 3 in Italy, 2 each in Spain, Germany, and Australia,
1 each in the U.K., France, Belgium, and Malaysia

At Nikon, we have worked continuously to strengthen and ensure the security of personal information. Therefore, we take problems like this one very seriously. We will perform a complete inspection of the “NIKON IMAGE SPACE” system to prevent them from happening again and to restore reliability.

We sincerely apologize for any trouble, concern, or worry these system problems have caused users of “NIKON IMAGE SPACE”.

Details

1. Cause
────────────────────────────────────────────
There were problems with the “NIKON IMAGE SPACE” internal program updated on June 6, 2013 (Thursday). Usually, with new membership registration, a unique number, used for internal management of accounts, is assigned to each member. Over the span of several days, however, several of the same numbers were assigned to two new members.
2. Response
────────────────────────────────────────────
Immediately after this problem was detected, we identified the cause, implemented measures to prevent recurrence, and confirmed that it had not occurred with more than the 32 users identified. Finally, the internal program was corrected at 6:30 pm on June 14, 2013 (Friday) to ensure that these unique internal management numbers are not assigned to more than one user or account.
3. Measures to prevent recurrence
────────────────────────────────────────────
Nikon takes this problem very seriously indeed. Not only will a revision of system design and quality standards be implemented, but the monitoring system and items monitored to ensure consistency of data will be reinforced to prevent future inconsistencies and restore reliability.

We hope that you will continue to use “NIKON IMAGE SPACE”.


----------

